# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  American Bullfrog Tank Set Up

## froggit

How should I do it? What do I need?

----------


## Reggie

My guess since it' s a big frog with long legs and loves to hop . The ideal tank would be a tall , wide , and long footprint. Probably be best to get a customized tank with a drill hole on the bottom to set up a sump tank since these frog produce alot of bioload.

----------


## Sandy Bear

Don't keep then in anything less then 100 gallon.  American Bullies are large, nervous jumpy frogs.  They are capable of jumping 6 feet across, so make sure it's at least 6 feet long (or longer), as they can develop rostal abrasions or broken bones if they get spooked and jump into the glass.  They are also capable of jumping high "up".
An awesome custom/home made tank that is around 6-8feet long x 3 feet wide x 3-4 feet high, would be something these frogs would do well in.  Something that big would cost an awful lot of money if you got is custom made, but if you built it yourself, it wouldn't be so much if you were to build a crossfire enclosure, and had a swimming area built into the wooden box.  It would be a fun project.  

The tank would ideally be semi-aquatic, with a larger portion being a water area. (30% land to 70% water)
Make sure that there are lots of plants, hides, and logs.  They need to feel like there is lots of cover, which makes them feel safe.

A good filter is a must as well.  If you can get a canister filter drilled into the bottom of the tank, that would make a world of a difference at keeping the tank clean.  There's never such a thing as too much filtration.  Fluval does some amazing canister filters.  I would look into getting the 405 model (or similar if there is a new line coming out)

----------


## Rat The Unloved

I'd do an enclosure similar to a "GARF tank" - instructions can be found here: GARF Plywood-n-Plexi 140gl tanks. Then the interior could be done with much the same techniques used for Dart Frog tanks. It'd be VERY impressive, but also very, very, large.  :Wink:

----------

